

Microsoft Wants People To Throw Windows 7 Launch Parties - Freebytes
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/171407/microsoft_wants_people_to_throw_windows_7_launch_parties.html

======
kevindication
If you sign up to throw the party but don't invite anyone, do you still get
the free software and party favors?

------
pkulak
I'll get right on that...

------
gregking
Lamer than the guy I saw walking around with a shirt that says "I'm a PC."
with a Windows 7 logo on the back.

